# Tracker Tournament TX-17 Duck Boat Build



## hookedontronics (Mar 30, 2015)

A couple years ago I picked up a very similar tracker and redid the entire boat. That build is linked here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=28621

I said I'd never redo another boat after all the time I put into that tracker, and yet here I am. Looking to expand my duck hunting, and the amount of people I could bring I set out looking for another tracker. I wanted a flat bottom boat that wasn't enormous but could fit 4 guys comfortably. After a few months of looking I came across this 16.5' tracker in southern jersey and set out to get it. Guy said the motor runs and he was out last year on it, I still have to hook it up and see. If it does I'm going to put a tiller handle on it and keep it. Trolling motor was old, pedal didn't work. I took it apart and hooked it up to a battery and it spins fine so I'm going to convert that to a ice blaster which will be a nice addition for late season hunting.

Plans for this boat are pretty straight forward. Tiller or mud motor, fully welded aluminum everything for easy clean up, open deck, duck camo paint scheme, and a blind. I have a lot of little ideas in mind and I'll get into them along the way in this build.

Here she is:
Guy told me on the phone the trailer was rough so I picked it up on a car trailer. This boat was a good 4 hours away from me. 






It's in rough shape, but the hull is solid and it had a title and that's all I needed





Made it home:










Started gutting it:


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like you're on your way. I think tearing them apart and building them up is half the fun.


----------



## jparrishbt (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice boat. There is a diamond under all that dust. Had one just like that but a few years newer. Great boats. Learn from me and don't sell it for any reason.


----------



## hookedontronics (Mar 31, 2015)

jparrishbt said:


> Nice boat. There is a diamond under all that dust. Had one just like that but a few years newer. Great boats. Learn from me and don't sell it for any reason.



I sold my last one but I replaced it with a 21' Nitro
This one is strictly for killing ducks


----------



## hookedontronics (Mar 31, 2015)

Little more progress tonight. All stripped now


----------



## Bigwrench (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking great so far and can't wait to see the progress !


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 6, 2015)

Pulled the motor off and the last of the riveted metal and cleaned it up a lot with the shop vac.












Next up I need to cut the transom and replace the wood


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 8, 2015)

Had a little trouble getting the motor fired up, only had spark on one cylinder. After talking with a boat shop they told me it was probably the switchboard. Bought one on eBay for $40 and a couple hours of messing with it got it fired up tonight. Also bought a couple things that should be in next week


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 9, 2015)

I ran the motor for awhile tonight and now I just need to pony up and buy the tiller handle for it.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 9, 2015)

Filled the front holes with some jb weld








And removed the transom... I could have saved myself a lot of work and just left it, it probably would have been fine for another 10 years but oh well, waterfowl season isn't until September so I've got time.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 10, 2015)

Stuff ordered:
24" led light bar (spot/flood)
bow lights
bilge pump fitting and hose

Need to order (updated 4/21):
Beavertail pods
Aluminum gun box
(2) 4x8x.125 aluminum sheets -Ordered
1.5 x 1.5 aluminum square stock
1" aluminum tube for led light bar mount and gear racks/grab handles
foam for floatation
4 gang switch panel w/ breakers (nav/anchor, bilge, courtesy lights, light bar)
led courtesy lights
steelflex/paint/camo stencils
fuel tank, bulb and hose (goiong to mount in the front)
battery box


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 10, 2015)

This is the epitome of what I'd love to have for duck hunting. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2015)

Coming along nicely - keep up the nice work :beer:


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 11, 2015)

Great find. I'm looking for a new project boat this fall as well.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 12, 2015)

Picked up a galvanized trailer yesterday








I just need to lower the rollers and bunks


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 13, 2015)

Tiller handle kit ordered.

For anyone interested part #78551A29
Late 80s mercury 50&60hp 2 stroke 3 cylinder tiller handle kit


----------



## Tallpine (Apr 13, 2015)

Looking forward to this build. That has some great potential! opcorn:


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks fun, half the fun of doing a build is the work to me.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 14, 2015)

Sanded the front down to blend the hole patches.




Got the light bar in. 24" curved spot/flood led




And flush mount overaized cup holders for that morning coffee


----------



## JustinS (Apr 14, 2015)

I think we have the same light bar....it is bright!!


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 15, 2015)

Gators5220 said:


> Looks fun, half the fun of doing a build is the work to me.


The other half the fun will be filling it with ducks


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 16, 2015)

Got the tiller handle in today. It doesn't work with power tilt/trim tho 
I'm gonna send it back, sell the motor and get something new. Maybe a mud motor if someone can convince me a 35hp can push 4 guys in this boat steadily.

On a positive note, I got the bilge pump plumbing and led bow lights in today.




I also filled the boat with water and only found one leaky rivet, so that was nice


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 19, 2015)

Picked up some 23/32 marine grade plywood for the transom and a bottle of titebond III.
I then traced out the old transom and cut the pieces oversized. I spread half a bottle of glue with a chipboard brush and screwed it down and put some weight on it and it's been sitting for the afternoon. I'll cut it to exact size tomorrow afternoon and then coat it with marine grade fiberglass.













There was also some pitting on the rear aluminum so I spread some jb weld on those spots.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 21, 2015)

Ordered (2) sheets of 1/8" 5052 aluminum 4'x8' sheet for the floor and front deck


----------



## KRS62 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice work. When you said "fully welded" what do you mean? The decks that you add? Will you leave the ribs rivited? 

KRS


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 21, 2015)

KRS62 said:


> Nice work. When you said "fully welded" what do you mean? The decks that you add? Will you leave the ribs rivited?
> 
> KRS


The floor and deck, I want to have it all welded, not riveted.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 21, 2015)

Picked up a 6 gallon gas tank today so I could lay out the floor. Looks like I'll be able to extend the floor 12" I'll just have to figure out something for the corners since the bottom of the boat comes up a little bit there. I'll be putting the gas tank and battery in the front to help with the weight distribution. Really just waiting on aluminum sheet now...


----------



## JustinS (Apr 21, 2015)

Good work!


----------



## KRS62 (Apr 22, 2015)

Will that be enough fuel? (I am paranoid of running out.) I went from 2 six gallon tanks to one 13 gallon aluminum recently. (for 50 hp.) I know that this is not your first rodeo....just thought I would throw it out there. Me and my bare bones TX17 is watching your build! Good work.

KRS


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 22, 2015)

KRS62 said:


> Will that be enough fuel? (I am paranoid of running out.) I went from 2 six gallon tanks to one 13 gallon aluminum recently. (for 50 hp.) I know that this is not your first rodeo....just thought I would throw it out there. Me and my bare bones TX17 is watching your build! Good work.
> 
> KRS



Plenty. The last tx17 I had would run all day on less than 6 gallons with a 60hp on the back. This boat doesn't even need to go very far or run all day, just get us into a hunting spot early in the morning and back when we're done.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 22, 2015)

Transom cut


----------



## Snuffy Smiff (Apr 23, 2015)

Geez, and I thought my TX-17's console wuz rough...

Howdy folks and kudos to the OP! I'm new here and about to embark on a second rejuvenation on my boat. I may start a thread once 

I get more into it. Nice to finally see just what all is underneath that decking. Whilst I don't plan to pull it down this far, it'll be most helpful 

if and when I do. Am planning on just getting it fish-worthy enough for the summer and then maybe tear into it over the winter. 

Quite a nice forum ya'll have here-am picking up a lot ideas.

OK, back to perusing the other mods and builds. 

Snuffy


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 25, 2015)

Cut a piece of 1/8" to reinforce the bow, gonna have my buddy weld it up.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 27, 2015)

Got the transom planed down to 1.25", just need to seal it with a coat of fiberglass now.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 29, 2015)

Put down the first coat of fiberglass resin.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 29, 2015)

Another coat of resin on the reverse side




Also ordered my carling switches, breakers and switch panel today


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 30, 2015)

That's coming along nicely - thanks for sharing


----------



## Shoedawg (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice work. I looked at your last Tracker rebuild. I am liking that 24" Light Bar. Me, thinks I need to get one of those as well. Where do you plan to mount it at?


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 30, 2015)

Shoedawg said:


> Nice work. I looked at your last Tracker rebuild. I am liking that 24" Light Bar. Me, thinks I need to get one of those as well. Where do you plan to mount it at?


I'm gonna have my buddy bend some aluminum tubing and mount it on the bow almost like a bow fishing light type mount.


----------



## bbalbano (Apr 30, 2015)

Any updates on this build? I know it's an old thread but I'm interested in how it came out.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 30, 2015)

bbalbano said:


> Any updates on this build? I know it's an old thread but I'm interested in how it came out.


Lol it's a current thread and in progress

The response posted date is in the top right. I think you're probably looking at the users join date on the left side.


----------



## bbalbano (May 1, 2015)

You are correct. Newbie mistake. I just picked up my bass tracker, your thread is helping a lot. Thanks


----------



## hookedontronics (May 3, 2015)

2 more coats to seal up the transom


----------



## hookedontronics (May 3, 2015)

Also removed the 1-7/8" hitch and installed a 2" so it's the same as all my other stuff.


----------



## hookedontronics (May 4, 2015)

Switch panel came in today. I really love these carling switches.








Also got 2 sheets of 4'x8'x.125" aluminum for the floor and deck


----------



## Capt1972 (May 4, 2015)

hookedontronics said:


> Switch panel came in today. I really love these carling switches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to ask but...... How much did the Aluminum sheets run you? I'm looking to do the same.


----------



## Mcbobs (May 4, 2015)

Looks great! I'll definitely be following your thread! =D>


----------



## hookedontronics (May 4, 2015)

Aluminum was $340 for the 2 sheets


----------



## hookedontronics (May 5, 2015)

Got some important tools in today


----------



## KRS62 (May 6, 2015)

Are those rivets for your hull? If so, what size are they and where did you order them from? I will need to tackle my hull/ribs in the fall. Not sure if it makes since to go ahead and replace them all or just the leaking ones. Oh and do plan on using an air rivet gun with your bucking bar? 2x? 3x? 

KRS


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 6, 2015)

KRS62 said:


> Are those rivets for your hull? If so, what size are they and where did you order them from? I will need to tackle my hull/ribs in the fall. Not sure if it makes since to go ahead and replace them all or just the leaking ones. Oh and do plan on using an air rivet gun with your bucking bar? 2x? 3x?
> 
> KRS


Look on my build thread, I went into detail how to make your own bucking tool with a Harbor Freight air hammer and where to get the blind rivets. EBay


----------



## hookedontronics (May 7, 2015)

KRS62 said:


> Are those rivets for your hull? If so, what size are they and where did you order them from? I will need to tackle my hull/ribs in the fall. Not sure if it makes since to go ahead and replace them all or just the leaking ones. Oh and do plan on using an air rivet gun with your bucking bar? 2x? 3x?
> 
> KRS



Not going to use them on the hull, I only found one small leak and I'm gonna have my buddy weld that up, just going to use then where I had to remove previous rivets. They are 1/4" diameter x .375" long. I'm using a harbor freight air impact.


----------



## hookedontronics (May 11, 2015)

Bilge pump came in today. I need to get moving on the aluminum work and I can really get the boat moving, just need some free time


----------



## hookedontronics (May 14, 2015)

Got the first 8' of floor trimmed and in place. Jumped up on it and it's study as all hell holding my 200 pounds between the floor ribs. 












Flush with the rear


----------



## bbalbano (May 21, 2015)

How bad was the oxidation where you used jb weld? Any holes? I have a few that are as large as a half dollar. I've been to 3 welders and no one wants to touch it for less than $600.


----------



## Gators5220 (May 21, 2015)

Lookin good sir...


----------



## hookedontronics (May 22, 2015)

bbalbano said:


> How bad was the oxidation where you used jb weld? Any holes? I have a few that are as large as a half dollar. I've been to 3 welders and no one wants to touch it for less than $600.



It wasn't horribly bad but it was pitted in spots. If yours is really bad I'd just replace the rear aluminum.


----------



## Brackett (May 27, 2015)

The one thing you did that I really like is, you use fiberglass resin instead of the spar varnish. Not that spar varnish doesn't work, just always thought the resin may last a little longer than the varnish. Great job! Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 4, 2015)

My buddy did some welding on the boat last night. Welded shut the livewell hole in the rear and a few more holes from transducers and whatever. Also welded shut the livewell hole in the side of the boat. We got the new transom in, got to use the blind rivets (which work awesome) and still have a bunch of welding to do. 

















some bracing for the floor


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 10, 2015)

Beavertail medium pods ordered


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice work!! Brings back memories of when I was going through my build.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 28, 2015)

Got the transom riveted back in








Pods mocked up


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 23, 2015)

Picked up this little tiller for $25 yesterday. I think it will work well for picking up decoys at the end if the day.




Also got a great lead on a 2 stroke 40hp. Looking at it Saturday


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 26, 2015)

Got the transom fully bolted in yesterday












Also picked up this little puddle jumper just for the motor. 99 merc 40hp with oil injection, elect start and power trim. Gonna put a tiller handle on it.


----------



## hsiftac (Jul 26, 2015)

sweet motor, should be perfect for your boat


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 26, 2015)

Got the motor on the stand and decals removed


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 27, 2015)

tiller handle and key box/ignition ordered!


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 1, 2015)

Key box for the motor came in Friday









Built the brace to seam the sheets of flooring. 




And started putting down noodles under the floor




Just waiting on welding now


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 3, 2015)

Tiller handle mounted!!


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 5, 2015)

More welding tonight. Got the brace for the floor seam welded on. Also repaired a crack in the front floor and lastly welded the front bow piece on. My buddy had to run out but he was gonna weld the transom back together tonight also. More fab and welding to come.


----------



## KRS62 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, coming along nicely! 

My boat is is actually missing the front plate altogether. Did your buddy cut that plate for you? What did he/you use to cut it?

KRS


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 7, 2015)

I made a template with cardboard and cut it with a 4.5" cutoff wheel on a grinder


----------



## HeavyHook (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice weld job! Looking great.


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 7, 2015)

Transom welds from the other night








Noodles under the floor. Got the floor down and riveted in too but I didn't take a pic.


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 10, 2015)

Fasco steelflex super slick 2000 ordered


----------



## knotslippin (Aug 14, 2015)

Build is looking great.

I will be following this. Check out my old build. Same boat. Might give you some ideas


https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16745


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 15, 2015)

Got the front floor section cut today, it's hard to see here but the rear section is already riveted in. 11.5' of floor in minus a foot and a half the rear bench will take up.









Angle to reinforce the front floor








In front of the floor I'll make square sections from angle to hold the gas tank and 2 batteries. 1 battery for the starter and accessories and 1 deep cycle battery for the front trolling motor and ice blaster. The front deck will overhang these.




Still need to get some 3 or 4" aluminum strips and have them welded down the sides so nothing falls under the floor. Also need to get the rear bench and front deck fabricated and welded.


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 29, 2015)

Got down to the shop and did some more work on the boat today. Got the rear bench fabricated with the help of a new metal chop saw, glad I bought it, it was a big help. A 4.5" grinder/cutoff has worked well up until now but with all the 1.5" tube I had to cut I couldn't pass up a cheap harbor freight unit to help speed this along.

This is what I was going for on the rear bench only without the flip up door. I liked the design where you could throw a leg around which will be nice when using the tiller handle or maybe even when sitting and waiting for the ducks to come in.




This is what I fabricated. My buddy did all the welding.
































And this is what I'm going to do for the front deck, I'm going to try to get that done this week as well.


----------



## hookedontronics (Sep 4, 2015)

Started on the front deck


----------



## Frey0357 (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow, really nice fab work! Turning out great....thx for the pics!

Frey


----------



## jethro (Sep 4, 2015)

Man, that's gonna be the perfect hunting boat. Nice set up!


----------



## Bamayooper (Sep 4, 2015)

Thats a nice rig. Are you going to build the blind or buy one?


----------



## hookedontronics (Sep 11, 2015)

Bamayooper said:


> Thats a nice rig. Are you going to build the blind or buy one?



I am planning on building one


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 28, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## FloridaGrown (Sep 28, 2015)

very nice!!!


----------



## BeerMe (Oct 8, 2015)

hookedontronics said:


>



Do you or anyone know what that covering is on the floor and seats? That stuff looks awesome. Nice job on the boat. Making good progress. I wish I knew someone who could weld aluminum.


----------



## BeerMe (Oct 8, 2015)

BeerMe said:


> hookedontronics said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I believe it's that BlackTip Sheetgoods stuff FloridaGrown was talking about.

https://www.shopsbt.com/blacktip-sheet-goods/BlackTip-Jetsports-Sheet-Gray-Wishbone-traction.html


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 8, 2015)

It's called hydro turf


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## ducktracker (Oct 9, 2015)

hookedontronics said:


> Got the transom fully bolted in yesterday
> 
> Question: How will you work around the heads of the bolts when you install the pods? I would think the back of the pod would need to sit flush on the back of the transom? I have the same boat and pods and am wondering how the welder is going to work this out?
> 
> All the work looks awesome so far btw.


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm gonna make a template and hit the pods with a ball pein hammer


----------



## m_barrus (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you tested the structural integrity of the hull after you removed the seat bracing that was rivited to the side of the boat? I am doing the same conversion to my TX17 and when I went to move the boat on to saw horses (so I can work on the trailer) I had quite a bit of twist flex from the bow to the stern. I was thinking that it was due to the bracing on the sides coming higher where the seats were. I was thinking about adding catwalks from the front deck to the back seats to add back the structural integrity. Or is that over kill? Or are you not seeing the same thing that I am experiancing?


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 28, 2015)

Once I got the rear piece welded back in the transom was solid. I also put the angled pieces back that to from the floor to the transom and my rear bench seat will weld to that transom just for overkill. I don't have any flex


----------



## Bmac (Oct 31, 2015)

hooked, I've been following this thread as well. I gutted a pro17 a while back for a tiller cat/duck boat conversion. Have most of everything bought. Just now getting the time to work on it again. I'll revive that thread when I get more done. I have to reinforce my sides a lil,because the pro doesn't have as many ribs coming up the sides. I'm also moving the fuel tank and trolling batts under a shortened front deck. I'll end up with 12 1/2' of open deck. Wasn't planning on adding pods,but anxious to see how yours acts with them.

Are you planning on rattle canning your camo on? I've been looking at different DIY paint jobs out there,and haven't really seen anything I like. I'll be doing more open water hunting than marsh,so the large patterns on the new factory jobs is the way I'm leaning. That'll make it tougher to match seats and rubber matting on the floor.


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm gonna do a spray paint camo stencil, probably kW-1


----------



## spcamno (Oct 31, 2015)

Very nice build!

I would like to know how to strengthen the side as well because I am working on a similar project (another duck boat and the platform was originally a Sylvan 1750 pro bass which is very similar to the bass tracker).


Any tips will be very much appreciated!


----------



## Bmac (Oct 31, 2015)

spcamno, I'll show you how I stiffened mine in a few days.


----------



## spcamno (Oct 31, 2015)

Bmac said:


> spcamno, I'll show you how I stiffened mine in a few days.




Awesome thanks Bmac!

Look forward for your info as I will start tackle it in a week or so once I replace a few worn rivets.

Cheers


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 26, 2016)

Boats been sitting awhile so i took the day off work yesterday and my buddy and I got back at it.


----------



## Big_ug_chevy (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice work on the pods, I want to put some on mine but just to weld them on is gonna cost me 3 or 4 hundred. No telling what they want to fabricate them...


----------



## m_barrus (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm glad you got back on your project. Mine is in the same stage as yours and I was thinking I needed to get back on it. Now that you did, I'll have to. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoedawg (Apr 29, 2016)

Man this is looking awesome. Great workmanship. =D> =D> =D> I really need to learn how to weld aluminum :|


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 12, 2016)

Front deck and floor to deck transition piece. Coming along slow but it's getting there.


----------



## overboard (Oct 12, 2016)

Fine job you're doing there! =D> Waiting to see it with the camo paint.


----------



## hsiftac (Oct 13, 2016)

Sweet job so far, also looking forward to see this in camo


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Gators5220 (Oct 18, 2016)

Man that thing is lookin sick!


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 18, 2016)

Got the light bar brackets in today, got the light mounted. Also installed the door in the front deck. I purchased the door from cabelas, it's got a nice heavy construction and the price was reasonable as well.


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 19, 2016)

Started seam sealing


----------



## derekdiruz (Oct 20, 2016)

Why did you not weld the whole seam of the deck, and instead sealed it? 

I eventually want to have a buddy weld a deck into my boat, but don't know much about it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 20, 2016)

derekdiruz said:


> Why did you not weld the whole seam of the deck, and instead sealed it?
> 
> I eventually want to have a buddy weld a deck into my boat, but don't know much about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Structurally it's all welded but I'm seam sealing it so I don't get any water through the cracks. In order to weld it all 100% it would take a lot of time and put a lot of heat into the material which can cause deformation which could potentially tweak the boat.


----------



## spcamno (Oct 20, 2016)

Very nice build!

I am currently working on a Sylvan 1750 Pro Bass similar hull to yours and convert it from console to tiller as a duck boat as well.

Do you mind if I ask why you have the light mount so high almost like a railing? And are you going to install a blind or not?

Also is the door / hatch aluminum or plastic and can you post link to it because I search Cabelas and can't seems to find the same door.

Thanks


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 20, 2016)

spcamno said:


> Very nice build!
> 
> I am currently working on a Sylvan 1750 Pro Bass similar hull to yours and convert it from console to tiller as a duck boat as well.
> 
> ...



The light is mounted up high to leave me room for a trolling motor on the front and also so the bow doesn't cut off the light output. The railing will also aide in keeping my decoy bags in place on the deck. 

The door is aluminum, I'll try to find a link


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 20, 2016)

https://www.cabelas.com/product/custom-hatch/699966.uts?destination=%2Fcategory%2FHatches-Storage%2F104378580.uts


----------



## spcamno (Oct 20, 2016)

hookedontronics said:


> spcamno said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice build!
> ...




Good tips.

I thought the light bar is part of the blind structure and thanks for the link for the hatch that's exactly what I am looking for.

Cheers


----------



## derekdiruz (Oct 25, 2016)

Any update on this?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm waiting on more seam sealer right now. After that is finished I can paint, then run wiring and install the motor, then build a blind. I'm not sure if I'll get to painting it this year or not though, I'm going to try but temps are dropping fast in upstate NY.


----------



## derekdiruz (Oct 26, 2016)

good luck. I Have wishes to work on my boat, but it's duck season so for all intensive purposes any progress has completely stopped until february.


----------



## hookedontronics (Nov 6, 2016)

Got the rest of the boat seam sealed last night. That's probably going to be it until spring, been too busy chasing ducks and geese and the weather is chilling down. Next up is paint, motor, wiring, etc.


----------



## hookedontronics (Mar 27, 2017)

Well the boats been sitting under a tarp waiting for warmer weather when i can hit it with paint but my friend did complete my ice blaster. When i bought this boat it had an old trolling motor on it where the foot pedal didn't work but it still worked when i took it apart and hooked it up to power. Now it'll be a great duck hunting tool to keep water moving and ice from freezing during late season hunting.


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 27, 2017)

That's a phenomenal idea for an ice blaster. I'm likely gonna steal that lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 9, 2017)

Haven't stopped on the boat it's just been slow going. Today myself and a few buddies flipped the boat and painted the bottom with super slick 2000. I bought a gallon but only used 1/2 a gallon.

Made a couple easles




Sanded with 80 grit




Steel flex super slick 2000


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 11, 2017)

styx river shadow grass stencils and paint ordered. Hopefully it'll be here by the weekend and i can at least get the self etching primer down on the sides. I think i'm going to try and scuff up the steelflex on the sides a little bit so i can camo the entire side, should have thought more about this when i applied the steelflex. I also still have half a gallon of steelflex left and although it seems adequate on the bottom of the boat i may mix up another quart and roll it out just for good measure. I need to get this painted so i can mount the motor and start working on the blind.

Also ordered led trailer lights.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 15, 2017)

Got some LED lights hooked up on the trailer while the boat is still off it.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 18, 2017)

Question, where did you get the tiller handle? Well more then one[emoji6]. Where is the trim tilt switch location on the handle? Last, would a Big Tiller handle work on that motor, mine is a 06 4s. Thanks and great work[emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 18, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> Question, where did you get the tiller handle? Well more then one[emoji6]. Where is the trim tilt switch location on the handle? Last, would a Big Tiller handle work on that motor, mine is a 06 4s. Thanks and great work[emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



pretty sure i got the tiler handle from marineengine.com

you can get a tiller handle for most models, i've seen tillers on 200hp engines. some tiller handles have tilt/trim built in and some do not. mine requires a separate switch


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 18, 2017)

I really want the trim on the end of the handle. And my 06 has a different cowling setup then 07 and above that I've seen the big tiller on. Wish me luck[emoji106] I not needing a new motor but really want the trim on the handle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 23, 2017)

Spend a good three hours this morning removing decals. Heat gun, torch, a scraper and brake clean did the job. 









Spend another 2.5 tonight sanding the sides to prep for paint. I shouldn't have steelflexed the sides, but that was an afterthought, so now it's all sanded and ready for a day with no rain.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 24, 2017)

Looks good! I know all about waiting mines been like this for a month now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice boat! That's a sweet hull


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 28, 2017)

Got the boat in primer today


----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 29, 2017)

Wow that primer looks as good as paint [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 29, 2017)

It's Styx River self etching primer, I bought a quart and rolled it on.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 30, 2017)

Started with a khaki base, then dark brown on the first stencil and black on the "tree bark" stencil. Still need to do the reed stencil in a sand color to finish it off.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jul 30, 2017)

Why did you take a picture of just a couple of sawhorses....lol....j/k. Camo looks nice.....


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## gatorglenn (Jul 30, 2017)

That sure turned out professional. Great job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryle (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks really good 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## gatorglenn (Aug 7, 2017)

Man this is Bad a--! Love it and want one just like it [emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop (Aug 8, 2017)

Very nice. I wish I had the ability to do all the aluminum work you have done. I would love to go that way on my builds!


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 9, 2017)

Ordered a couple of sheets of hydro-turf yesterday for the floor, i'll use what's left over on top of the float pods in the rear. I've also decided to paint the front deck and rear bench instead of use hydro turf on those, just because it would take me another 2 sheets due to dimensions, maybe something in the future. Also ordered another camo seat and mounting equipment for that. Still some work to do, but it's coming along at a good pace when i have had time to work on it. Paint needs to get finished on the interior and then wiring should be the last big hurdle before it's water ready.


----------



## derekdiruz (Aug 9, 2017)

Quick. Bird season is almost here!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm interested in seeing how the hydro-turf turns out. I'm thinking of using some myself.


----------



## hookedontronics (Aug 25, 2017)

Duck season is getting close and time is running out.

I was able to pick up this Avery quickset blind off craigslist last week. Next year id like to make a hard shell but this will work well for this year and it's easily removable / folds down quick and easy which is very useful.


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 2, 2017)

Started putting the blind together yesterday 
Also got the first 2 layers of paint on the interior, 2 more to go
Seats mouthed as well


----------



## SeaFaring (Oct 3, 2017)

Wow, this looks great! I’m really impressed by the paintwork. 

Also, kudos for having a Photobucket account that actually loads photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The10Man (Oct 4, 2017)

This is awesome! Really nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 4, 2017)

SeaFaring said:


> Wow, this looks great! I’m really impressed by the paintwork.
> 
> Also, kudos for having a Photobucket account that actually loads photos.
> 
> ...


no kidding, photobucket has ruined forums since they've changed. luckily i had a paid account before the revamp


----------



## dirty dave (Oct 5, 2017)

Are you doing the full camo on the inside or just the base layer? I hope my paint job turns out as well as yours! Boat looks awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 5, 2017)

dirty dave said:


> Are you doing the full camo on the inside or just the base layer? I hope my paint job turns out as well as yours! Boat looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Probably the full camo, just for extra layers of paint


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 26, 2021)

Been a while since I’ve updated this. Been out on my friends new prodigy boat a few times last week and got me motivated to start working on this again. Sanded down the floor and installed the hydroturf yesterday. Also went to dmv and finally got it registered after owning this for 6 years.


----------



## hookedontronics (Oct 26, 2021)

Pics


----------



## akboats (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice looks good. never been duck hunting myself. and its been many years since ive been able to do any hunting since my uncle died. Who is the one that got me into hunting and the one who always took me. havent found places to go.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m really digging the hydroturf stuff. I’m a fan of the pattern as well. Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Nov 21, 2021)

Put the 40hp tiller back on the boat and was able to take it for a ride last week. First ride ever, it felt great. Boat sat nice and level and jumped up on plane really fast, boat ran good and handled very well.


----------



## hookedontronics (Nov 21, 2021)

Also added hydroturf to the rear pods and an extreme nav stern light


----------



## eeshaw (Nov 24, 2021)

I'll be interested in the build of the blind. I've started on one for my boat. It's a slow process.


----------



## hookedontronics (Nov 25, 2021)

Got my seat pedestals in today


----------



## Redthies (Nov 30, 2021)

That’s quite a hiatus!

Nice build you are doing. I have a Tracker 1754 that I’m just finishing rigging. It’s new, so I didn’t get too crazy.

What is the camo motor cover you have? I’m curious why you took the decals off the Mercif you just put a cover on it? I expected you to paint it to match the hull after stripping them off.


----------



## hookedontronics (Dec 7, 2021)

Redthies said:


> That’s quite a hiatus!
> 
> Nice build you are doing. I have a Tracker 1754 that I’m just finishing rigging. It’s new, so I didn’t get too crazy.
> 
> What is the camo motor cover you have? I’m curious why you took the decals off the Merc if you just put a cover on it? I expected you to paint it to match the hull after stripping them off.



Just a camo cover i bought for cheap a long time ago. I pulled the decals off the cover because they were pealing. I'm actually going to sell this 40hp tiller and my 22hp longtail in the spring and buy a mudbuddy or gatortail mud motor for this boat.


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2021)

Love that hydroturf stuff. Good call putting it on the pods, it looks awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedontronics (Dec 29, 2021)

Got the holes drilled and the seat bases positioned.
Need to pickup some hardware for the bases and I’ll drill and tap all the holes to hold them in place. I had measured out the bases and took this first picture before I did the hydroturf so I wouldn’t hit any of the floor bases. I also installed some bunks on the trailer.


----------



## hookedontronics (Dec 30, 2021)

Got the seat bases installed. Drilled and taped the holes for 1/4-20


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 4, 2022)

Got my terrova trolling motor mounted. Had to ditch my light bar, I will be making a different style that’s removable.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 4, 2022)

Deployed


----------



## akboats (Apr 6, 2022)

That sucker is nice cant wait until I can start doing stuff to my tin.


----------



## hookedontronics (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks! Its getting there. A couple more improvements but at least it's water ready now


----------



## hookedontronics (May 17, 2022)

Ordered a new larger custom door (21"x 25" cutout dimension) for the front deck for fishonfabrications. Should have that in a couple more weeks and then i can get that installed. The larger door will allow me to move my batteries up front and distribute some weight up there, as well as make it easier to store items.


----------



## poorthang (May 18, 2022)

akboats said:


> That sucker is nice cant wait until I can start doing stuff to my tin.



you would scratch the bottom dragging it across the peanut fields hunting mallards. lol. i used to go over your way every year to bird hunt. you can melt several barrels and still get home by 9AM!!


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 7, 2022)

My fishonfab hatch lid shipped yesterday! Excited to get that mounted and get my batteries moved up front


----------



## hookedontronics (Jun 10, 2022)

Got the new front hatch door in.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jul 17, 2022)

Got the new front door set in place


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2022)

Looks fantastic! Nice work man!


----------



## akboats (Aug 28, 2022)

poorthang said:


> akboats said:
> 
> 
> > That sucker is nice cant wait until I can start doing stuff to my tin.
> ...



Never been duck hunting. Been deer and dove and shot at a hog once haha.


----------

